# Gaming the Wife



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

When I first read about "How to Game your Wife" a little bit of blood rushed into my penis. The chase is on!

So guys, can you provide urls, stories, anything really. Google gave me nothing but video games for wife and how to kill your wife. odd.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Well, being the intrepid researcher that I am, I googled "How to Game Your Wife" and got some hits. I admit that I had to google it to try and even figure out what it was you were talking about. 

So, if 'game' is about becoming a better, more confident man that would hopefully, in turn attract his wife's attention, I could go for that.

If 'game' means that you are trying to somehow manipulate your wife for something you want out of her, then best of luck - as I think that would backfire in a big way.

Hopefully, you are looking for stories on the former and not the latter.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Enchantment said:


> Well, being the intrepid researcher that I am, I googled "How to Game Your Wife" and got some hits. I admit that I had to google it to try and even figure out what it was you were talking about.
> 
> So, if 'game' is about becoming a better, more confident man that would hopefully, in turn attract his wife's attention, I could go for that.
> 
> ...


Based on my understanding of the "game" it lies somewhere between the two.

Its like manipulation, but in a completely different *and postive* context.

Kind of like the Pick-up Artist that has his bag of tricks he uses to bed drunk girls, taking advantage of the fact he has better knowledge of body language, facial recognition (I guess thats body language), triggers and cues. I assure you its all on the up and up.

I intend to use said knowledge to seduce and flirt with my wife on a grander scale than ever before. Sure, the intended end result is to have more bedroom time, but there are intangibles at play as well. 

It requires the use of purely alpha traits, which a recovering nice guy like me can use.

It will bring us closer, and allow for more intimate contacts throughtout the day and ultimately bring a little more excitement and fun to our relationships for both the wife and I.

And of course sex, sex, sex.

I hope I painted a good picture of the game. As soon as I get enough info Im gonna compile and post it here. I think Gaming the Wife needs to be on the same level as Manning up, fitness test and 180.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

SockPuppet said:


> When I first read about "How to Game your Wife" a little bit of blood rushed into my penis. The chase is on!
> 
> So guys, can you provide urls, stories, anything really. Google gave me nothing but video games for wife and how to kill your wife. odd.


http://www.marriedmansexlife.com

#1 PUA Forum :: Pick Up Artist Mastery


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Enchantment said:


> Well, being the intrepid researcher that I am, I googled "How to Game Your Wife" and got some hits. I admit that I had to google it to try and even figure out what it was you were talking about.
> 
> So, if 'game' is about becoming a better, more confident man that would hopefully, in turn attract his wife's attention, I could go for that.
> 
> ...


I think it is only fair that husbands game / seduce their wives. It is actually just learning what works. It is an extension of His Needs Her Needs and maybe more dependant on the circumstances. Meaning if this is what is lacking it has great value.

Why should a husband not game his wife? It is no more manipulation than anything else. A husband romancing his wife and / or trying to become more attractive to her is all good. Other men are gaming married women with success. Knowing how to do this is directly rewarding to the couple. I see this as engaging in the marriage.

It is actually about meeting the woman's needs. She is not likely to tell her husband. Yet many women are out and about seeking attention from other men. These men are gaming them. Plus husbands need to know these techniques so they are no so naive. You have to know the enemy. Now PUA on the internet is focused on getting guys money to pay for "secrets" in seducing women in clubs and other venues. A short term seduction. This is all great information but a husband is in it for the long term. So a different emphasis for sure. There are still some useful fundamentals. 

For me it has become a change in my emphasis.

I wish to engage with my wife in the following priorities.

1) Her Lover
2) Her best male friend
3) Her Husband

Now the above all exist at once, but I do not want to be that Beta husband who is not the wife's lover. I don't want my wife's best male friend to be someone else.

To me this all falls under nurturing the relationship and taking care of business. If my wife is goig to be gamed it needs to be me.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

SockPuppet said:


> Based on my understanding of the "game" it lies somewhere between the two.
> 
> Its like manipulation, but in a completely different *and postive* context.
> 
> ...



I'm in!! Post any info please I am a recovering nice guy too!


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

SockPuppet said:


> And of course sex, sex, sex.


Well, like Entropy said - you have to be able to know and meet what your wife's emotional needs are too - could be something totally outside the bedroom.

Maybe put as much 'game' in to doing that - observing your wife and what it is *she* needs from you and your marriage, as much as observing sexual cues.

Cuz, as a wife, I will be honest -if my H was only about all of the sexual 'game' to just get more 'sex, sex, sex' and did not earnestly care about what I needed out of the marriage too, I would get very disgruntled and feel like I was being used, used, used and he would not be very happy. imho.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Enchantment said:


> Well, like Entropy said - you have to be able to know and meet what your wife's emotional needs are too - could be something totally outside the bedroom.
> 
> Maybe put as much 'game' in to doing that - observing your wife and what it is *she* needs from you and your marriage, as much as observing sexual cues.
> 
> Cuz, as a wife, I will be honest -if my H was only about all of the sexual 'game' to just get more 'sex, sex, sex' and did not earnestly care about what I needed out of the marriage too, I would get very disgruntled and feel like I was being used, used, used and he would not be very happy. imho.


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Enchantment said:


> Well, like Entropy said - you have to be able to know and meet what your wife's emotional needs are too - could be something totally outside the bedroom.
> 
> Maybe put as much 'game' in to doing that - observing your wife and what it is *she* needs from you and your marriage, as much as observing sexual cues.
> 
> Cuz, as a wife, I will be honest -if my H was only about all of the sexual 'game' to just get more 'sex, sex, sex' and did not earnestly care about what I needed out of the marriage too, I would get very disgruntled and feel like I was being used, used, used and he would not be very happy. imho.


Entropy is great. Bad Religion, no?

Im poor with semantics. The problem is comparing apples to oranges. The old saying, Men need sex to feel loved, Women need to feel loved to have sex is basically what Im getting at, but purely from the males point of view.


Entropy: I have been to MMSL, and love it.


----------



## Kevan (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's a blog on exactly this subject:

Gaming My Wife

This thread on the No More Mr. Nice Guy forum is also on topic:

Gaming your wife - No More Mr. Nice Guy Online Support Group


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

I do think this is a major part of manning up. Wives benefit from this as much as the husband. Guys like having a game plan.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

Kevan said:


> Here's a blog on exactly this subject:
> 
> Gaming My Wife


This seems to concentrate largely on guns, why the people in action films who carry guns are great, and making sure your woman has long hair. If it floats your boat, great, but I'd still say stick with Athol Kay.

According to the blogger, William, Duke of Cambridge is "the Prince of f*cking England". If he can't even google this basic information correctly...


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes. We all gamed our wives when we first met them, didn't we? 

I'll have to do some reading on this to find out more about it. I haven't heard much about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

alphaomega said:


> Yes. We all gamed our wives when we first met them, didn't we?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've never owned a gun, or been in an action movie. HTF have I got this far with a good sex life?!:rofl:


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

Enchantment said:


> Cuz, as a wife, I will be honest -if my H was only about all of the sexual 'game' to just get more 'sex, sex, sex' and did not earnestly care about what I needed out of the marriage too, I would get very disgruntled and feel like I was being used, used, used and he would not be very happy. imho.


Because the bottom line is that for a pickup artist, your needs are irrelevant. For this very reason, Athol Kay makes some distinctions between "game" and "game in marriage" (or some similar sort of words).


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

alphaomega said:


> Yes. We all gamed our wives when we first met them, didn't we?
> 
> I'll have to do some reading on this to find out more about it. I haven't heard much about it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


PUA For LTR

Game for Marriage: What Christian Men Can Learn From Pick Up Artists For The Vocation Of Marriage

The latter is more christian based, but good info none the less.

Hopefully we can get good info compiled. Sex is fun.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Sawney Beane said:


> I've never owned a gun, or been in an action movie. HTF have I got this far with a good sex life?!:rofl:



Never been in an action movie but do have a great sex life and more weapons than you can shake a stick at. LOL!


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

I would have taken more time with the research but my wife has been keeping me quite busy in the bedroom as of late. 

Frequent Married Man Sex Life.

I see two predominating themes. Manning up, and Gaming the Wife.

Gaming the Wife is much like hunting for real.

You need to understanding your prey, the habits and reactions. (cues and triggers) You need to be good at stalking your prey. No need in spooking them off. And finally you go in for the kill. That ones pretty self explanatory.

Listen to what your wife doesnt say. This includes facial expressions, body language, tone of voice and all the other subtle hints she subconuinsioussly drops. 

You need to know these, and what they mean. Google PUA and you will find info on female body language. This is a good start, but PUA's use overly generalized information to allow guys to bed random (and drunk) women. You are not a PUA, but a Hunter (a married one!). 

Use this information as a sort of guidelines, not set in stone fact. Like manning-up, you need to find your own way, your own methodology to gaming. Dont copy anyone else, be yourself and do what comes naturally. Do this long enough and you will build confidence in your game. I cant speak for your wife, but my wife finds confidence to be a real turn-on.

Stalking your wife can be an all day affair, or maybe you slay your prey after a single hour of stalking. You want to enact a positive emotional response from your wife. This doesn’t have to be sexual in nature. A womans sex drive is closely tide to her emotional state. If you’ve had any contact with the female species, Im sure your familiar that their emotions can be turned on/off, even change direction in the blink of an eye. That being said, any positive emotion, in the tiniest amount is a potential catalyst to turn your wife from a hypothermia victim, into a raging inferno of lust.

Now you have one positive, non-sexual emotional response. Build off of it. Aim for slightly larger emotional response. Listen to your gut, don’t get greedy and go for the kill yet. 

I cannot stress this point enough. Non-Sexual. At this point in time you should be in a proper state of mind. Your goal is to withdraw emotional responses from your wife, you should not be thinking, “Are we having sex yet?” You need one to get to the other. Start thinking about Step 2, and you will miserably fail Step 1. This is your new foreplay, and if you can get your head around that thought, and think about Gaming as foreplay you will have better success.

Much like men, women enjoy stimulation. Whereas Males prefer physical stimulation, Women want emotional stimulation.



_Case in point: Reality TV. (Sure, guys watch it too.) Id suggest watching one of those Housewives shows. Not the whole thing, Im not a sadist. Just flick to it and wait for one of the housewives to have a sh!t fit. These shows evoke an emotional response from their female viewers. There is no higher learning going on here. You watch it for the torrent of emotions on display by the housewives, this stimulates an emotional response in your wife. Ever see your wife shed a tear when Bob the Bachelor chose Casey, the big breasted brunette, over her [your wife] favorite contestant? _



By now you have provided your wife with plenty of positive emotional stimulation, and because you have mastered your wife’s hidden language you know she is very receptive to you. 

Now its time to turn on naughty boy, your super hero alter ego. He has the power to, what else, have sex with your wife. Naughty boy can be subtle or vulgar, straight forward or aloof. A little mysterious, or her can lay everything out on the table… literally. The point is, again, do what comes naturally to you. MY naughty boy routine works on my wife with tremendous results. It wouldn’t work on your wife, and chances are, if you attemted to parody my naughty boy, you would have piss poor results. 

Maybe you think naughty boy is a stupid name. Good! I hope you do, give yourself a different name. a name that fits you and your game perfectly, a name nobody else but you could pull off, and a name that no one other woman than your wife will be receptive too.


----------

